# babies frys



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i thought i would run this by you first.i have a breeder net cage.im and taking a funal and silcone and attatch it to the bottle of the cage.the next day i turned it upright and cut the net around the funal and silcone the net to the funal on the inside.i took a coke bottle and cut 2 hoies in it close to the bottom.i took 2 pieces of filter foam to silcome over the holes for water flo.when i put the hole thing in the tank the coke bottle will fit tight over the funal and the coke bottle will set on the gravel.i hope the frys will go down in the coke bottle.what do you thank of that idea?let me know.thanks all


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

sounds to me it could work.. although you may find they dont then its just in the tank , id say wont know until you try it , good luck with it..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How do you plan on removing them from coke bottle?Not to much flow going through 2 holes either,get them out quick.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all for your answers.i was planning on putting a partition in my 20 gallon tank where the bottle is and pull the bottle off the funnel and lay the bottle on its side or up side down and let them come out by themself.thats seem to be the best way.do you think?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you were going to leave partition in for a fry side why not leave the bottle out of the mix,let fry fall out funnel and swim on their side of tank.Other wise you could dump them out of bottle(won't upset them to much) into wherever you plan to raise them(thought the bottle was getting siliconed to funnel{my bad}).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

no im not silcone the bottle to the funnel it just will set on there so i can remove it.i have not got it yet.it should be here tuesday.yep that what i was thinking about doing if i had it now.i dont think she will wait til then so i was thinking this miht be the best way to go.what do you think?.thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

plants in breeder net will help fry hide also.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i think i will put a couple in it.thanks


----------

